# Winter Roadbike (Upto £400, used/new)



## aserota (4 Nov 2008)

Im currently on the lookout for a winter roadbike.

I currently ride a carbon trigon race bike, which frustratingly i dropped and have decided i am no longer using this during winter. I am used to Shimano Dura Ace gear and XT from my MTBs. Ideally i would like a groupset close to the dura ace, id imagine 105 or ulteggra would be ideal.

I am looking for a frame size to fit a 6ft 2" person (me, obviously!), i currently ride a 58cm frame, however a 59-60cm frame would also be viable.

I am looking for a road/triathlon/fixed or singlespeed, i am not fussed. A road/triathlon is the obvious choice although if a food fixie is up for this price i may be very tempted. I have a spare set of 700c wheels that can be transfered.


Budget is £350 although i can push to £400 if need be. Im based in NW London, but can travel/provide courier if needed

What have you got!


----------



## bagpuss (5 Nov 2008)

I have a Raleigh Titainium Frame set { 60cm}and Carbon forks.Built with mainly Campag parts . Triple c/s. £300 as it stands.
Picture here.PM if you what more info.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2406143514/in/set-72157604675787816/


----------



## bigdaddy (12 Nov 2008)

I have a GT ZR2000 in red up for sale, 56cm with carbon forks and full Ultegra kit (hubs, the lot). I paid £1400 for it but looking for £500 - Let me know if your budget increases or I would swap for a high end full sus mountain bike?
Cheers
Andy


----------

